# We're not all that different



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I sell guns, buy guns, like guns. I constantly try to improve my collection and do most of it through a few forums
where firearms are dealt; in the last 5 years I've managed to upgrade my collection pretty well and I'm most happy 
with it. My only want list items are not likely to come thru trades but will have to be bought:

Colt 1911 4.25" Series 70 9mm
Cold LE901 with both the 7.62x51 and 5.56mm uppers
A GP100 (that might get traded for)

While I'm sure I can think of others in time as I browse the web / forums looking over the ads I often see 
things I own. This past weekend someone posted a Winchester Model 12 in 16 gauge. Certainly not rare
or really that common; my grandfather left me his and I love it for small bird hunting; and someone posted
a Sig 226 that was quite old and heavily used, just like mine. A few hours later I noticed someone posting
a Ruger 77/22 which really caught my eye because its a "first year production" just like mine. As I browsed
the ads I had to look at Mrs. Ripon cross eyed and check the safe to make sure everything was ok.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've pretty much got all that I'm ever going to have. The extra income that I used to fund my affliction went away with the Great Recession. In order to get one now, I have to sell one. And I can't really bear to part with any.
Well, maybe the 1940 H&R Game Gun 16 ga bolt action shotgun could go. I had a momentary lapse on that one - I had no 16 ga and the price was only $100, so what the heck!
(I like shotguns, especially old ones - altogether I've got more than a dozen, old and not-so-old)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Better get your Colts while you can. Thought I heard Colt sold out and another company will make them. You will have a Marlin and Remington thing where the old true Colts are worth more then the new ones.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I constantly think that I have everything I "need" and then go by the LGS and see something like the Browning 380-1911. A 7/8th scale 1911 in 380. Now I have to pick up some subcontract work and get a kitchen pass. Rebuilt shoulders keep me from larger bore guns so 20ga and 5.56 are my maximum for long guns. (can't count the 12ga 18 inch barrel as a long gun, it's the by the bed gun). 
I have mostly been trying to stack back more brass, powder and primers, getting real close to what I want for preps.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't get caught looking at a rock island armory 10mm 1911 double stack. 15+1 in a double stack mag. 6 inch barrel and a rail for a light. Pretty little thing. Only $950.00


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

James m said:


> Don't get caught looking at a rock island armory 10mm 1911 double stack. 15+1 in a double stack mag. 6 inch barrel and a rail for a light. Pretty little thing. Only $950.00


dang it:confusion:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Better get your Colts while you can. Thought I heard Colt sold out and another company will make them. You will have a Marlin and Remington thing where the old true Colts are worth more then the new ones.


I wouldn't write Colt off just yet. That said, just to be safe, I've added a few ponies to the stable this year.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think, when I buy an auto-loader, I will buy a Ruger. I can remove that darn "trigger safety".


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Got what we need.just need to feed them.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Over the years I've pretty much acquired what I wanted so I don't do any buying or trading around to speak of. Occasionally I get the I wants over a particular firearm yet if I give it some time that usually goes away. If not then I buy the darn thing and be done with it.

A while back I had the I wants really bad for a Coonan .357 the MSRP is around 1375.00, which caused me to experience a reality check. Do I really want it that badly? nope!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The Colt issue is the military manufacturer. They were hoping for a new rifle contract and probably won't get one. The civilian maker is ok. Sad to see they dropped the XSE. The 1911 I want, a series 70 commander in 9mm I think was last made in the 70-80's anyway.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What ever happened to bankruptcy.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I still have quite a few guns that I want to add to my list. I really want something in. 308 and 10mm. I might take a trip to the LGS this week since I'm still on vacation and the Mrs. has to go back to work. Hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The inhabitants in the Slippy "stable" are both well maintained and well fed with years of feed stored up. I've got a list of "ponies" that I'd like to add to the "stable"but no urgency to buy them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I just wish I had bought a Colt Single Action Army when I had the bucks. One in 44-40 would be sweet. But, then I'd just want a Winchester 1873 rifle in the same caliber.
Oh, well, for what a late production Colt cost I was able to buy 3 Italian SAA clones. 2 Uberti's and 1 Pietta.
But I'd still like a real Colt.
My M16A1 was a Colt.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm so fortunate grand pa left me those. One born in 1878 and one 1881. I wouldn't mind a new one for better show and to fire off but I appreciate his very much. In fact they lead me here. I first went to a Colt Forum which is run just like this one....I suspect by the same folks owning this one? Saw an ad for this one there.

as for the colt BK they will auction it off. Someone will buy it and continue. Will it be the same....doubtful.



rice paddy daddy said:


> I just wish I had bought a Colt Single Action Army when I had the bucks. One in 44-40 would be sweet. But, then I'd just want a Winchester 1873 rifle in the same caliber.
> Oh, well, for what a late production Colt cost I was able to buy 3 Italian SAA clones. 2 Uberti's and 1 Pietta.
> But I'd still like a real Colt.
> My M16A1 was a Colt.


----------

